
Chicken safety fear as chlorine washing fails bacteria tests - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/26/chicken-health-fear-chlorine-washing-fails-bacteria-tests-brexit-salmonella-listeria
======
tomohawk
The tests were done on spinach, not chicken. But, I would certainly pay more
to get chicken that did not require this. Seems like irradiation would be
safer.

------
hguhghuff
Hearing “chlorine washing” in the same sentence as any food puts me off that
food in s big way.

